Ask HN: What is the one new skill you're hoping to learn in 2018? - ericalpha
======
SisBollocks
Actually learning packet analysis, and getting better with Wireshark. I'm in
school to become a network engineer, but I never actually got around to
becoming proficient at this.

------
dukeflukem
Practicing prioritisation. Applying 80/20 until it hurts.

------
innoprenuer
napping. have heard aboit lots of benefits of mid afternoon naps. I will give
it a try.

